# HOLY CROW - FREEBOOKSY!



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So my book was featured on Freebooksy this morning and, I was at like 5072 or something in the free kindle store...where I am usually...  well I just looked and now I...

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #628 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military

   

This is the first time I have done ANYTHING that has actual produced a clear and dramatic result. 

    

I LOVE FREEBOOKSY!


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Are you getting sales from your other stuff? I considered freebooksy, but it seemed pricey for a free book ad.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

nico said:


> Are you getting sales from your other stuff? I considered freebooksy, but it seemed pricey for a free book ad.


Too soon to know. It is book 1 in a series. I typically have a 6% conversion rate on downloads... so if that holds for these readers, it will be awesome.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

551, still climbing!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Holding at #551 over all, and #2 in my category. I'll keep updating this thread as I see how this plays out... no spike on sales of book 2 yet, but book one is around 90k words if I remember right. So at best it will be a day or 2....


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

When I first published Concealed Power, Freebooksy picked me up without my knowledge. 

It was interesting, let me tell you


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I knew the ad was coming, but I did not know when. However, I am on their mailing list so I saw my ad in my email today. Have to say I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Still climbing! #447 over all, and #2 in my category.


----------



## Eric Rasbold (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey, nice score! Especially for a series.

Hope you hook some followers. Good Luck!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So something is on here. Amazon lists : 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #447 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military



But from poking around I know I am #38 in Fantasy and #10 in Action/Adventure also, so why are they not showing? It used to more then just one.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Always a great feeling being picked up like that and seeing the rankings soar. Congrats.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

A few months ago, just before book 1 of my fantasy series lapsed out of Select, I applied to just Freebooksy (because they were the only ones I wasn't still on cooldown with) for a free spot, linked the promo nowhere else, and got ~500 downloads with zero effort.

They're pretty awesome.


----------



## Willo (May 10, 2013)

Congrats   Those are very dramatic results.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations, Vincent! I haven't heard very many people talking about using Freebooksy. It's great to know they have some reach.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome! I'm setting up a free promotion today, so I'll pair FreeBooksy with Ebook Booster and see what the effect is!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Everyone!!!

Book is at 448 this morning - still #2 in Scifi-military, moved up to #35 in Fantasy, #16 for Scifi, and moved up to #9 in Action and Adventure. 

Really expected it to have passed by this morning. I would say this Freebooksy is definitely worth considering for any promotional efforts.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like my downloads are around triple what I would expect them to be. If my 6% conversion rate holds, then in a few days to a week I should see triple my normal number of sales in book 2... I can live with that.


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

<3 <3 <3 <3 

Congrats congrats! Triple the downloads you expected is cause for doing the running man at my desk (you only think I'm joking). So glad that we were able to help you climb the top charts. Please keep me updated on how book 2 sales are looking. I'm very interested to hear how that goes.

Authors considering Freebooksy - we have a running policy to feature you for free the first time if you're hesitating so that you can test out the site. Results are what matter. Just give us a little notice (~ a week is plenty) so that we can fit you into the editorial calendar. Shoot me an email if you want to try it out - [email protected]

Cheers!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I have a promo with them set for October 1st. Fingers crossed it works well.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

UPDATE - 28 hours since the ad hit, current rankings: 

450 over all - still #2 in Scifi-military, slid down to 40 in Fantasy, #18 for Scifi, and down to #13 in Action and Adventure.

As far as exposure goes, nothing I have done since going perma-free has even come close to this. 

Have to see how the next week or 2 plays out in sales of the rest of my books...


----------



## J.D.W. (Nov 10, 2008)

I have an ad in FREEBOOKSY today (along with some other work from thedesertgirl at Fivrr) and so far, I'm quite happy with it.  Thanks Taylor--I like the way you set the ad up!  

So far, 650 downloads of my boxed set for volume 2, Destiny Bay Romances, books 4-6 (over 100 in UK also).  The rankings are moving slowly but I'm hoping for good results by afternoon.


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

ninjac said:


> I have an ad in FREEBOOKSY today (along with some other work from thedesertgirl at Fivrr) and so far, I'm quite happy with it. Thanks Taylor--I like the way you set the ad up!
> 
> So far, 650 downloads of my boxed set for volume 2, Destiny Bay Romances, books 4-6 (over 100 in UK also). The rankings are moving slowly but I'm hoping for good results by afternoon.


Now now - I can't take all the credit. I'm just the one that y'all talk to. Chloe is the one who sets up the posts and picks the books


----------



## dkw (Sep 20, 2013)

Woah, right on! Just snagged it. Very interested to see results for book 2.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope my bargainbooksy feature on Oct. 12, in support of my BookBub ad on the same date, works as fantastically as your freebooksy has...congratulations on your great results!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So, I am slowly sliding down the ranks now...

650 over all - still #2 in Scifi-military, slid down to 60 in Fantasy, #23 for Scifi, and down to #21 in Action and Adventure.

Still a good place... 40 hours in to this.


----------



## J.D.W. (Nov 10, 2008)

An update--this has been one of my best promos--thanks Freebooksy and Desertgirl at Fivrr--downloads over 3k so far--

#62 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy
#16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary

I've sold about 140 copies of volume 1--it's at a discount, but still!  
I'm happy!


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

ninjac said:


> An update--this has been one of my best promos--thanks Freebooksy and Desertgirl at Fivrr--downloads over 3k so far--
> 
> #62 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy
> ...


Yay! High fives all around!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Freebooksy_Taylor said:


> <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> Congrats congrats! Triple the downloads you expected is cause for doing the running man at my desk (you only think I'm joking).


Looks like some one caught you!


----------



## StephenBrennan (Dec 21, 2012)

One note about Freebooksy: after the first day of the promo your book starts sliding down their page and getting less exposure. So good to plan accordingly.

Still, I'm positive they accounted for most of my sales during my last free promo


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

VydorScope said:


> Looks like some one caught you!


Hahahaha! Not me, but totally realistic.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Congrats, ninjac!

Taylor, thanks for the feature for the 29th. Looking forward to it.


----------



## J.D.W. (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks Miranda!
True--the second day has a bit less exposure--but it's still there and the picture of the cover is nice and big--I think it's great.  

Today my download # was over 6k(for the two days) and my ranking :

#35 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Contemporary
It's beginning to fade so I guess this is probably all she wrote.  But I sold about 350 copies of volume 1.  I call it a success!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, the after party glow is fading away here too... down to 1,111 in Kindle Free store, and #4 in Scifi military...no results in book 2 yet, but that could take a week or 2 pending on the size of the avg freebooksy TBR list.


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Freebooksy are great and Taylor is a pleasure to work with. I think they were my first proper piece of advertising and I've used them several times since. They come highly recommended.


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering if you guys think this one is worth the 50 bucks: http://bargainbooksy.com/sell-more-books/

It's the same website only for bargains instead of freebies. I wonder if the 50 bucks will be earned back?  Anyone has experience with this?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ClarissaWild said:


> Hey, I was wondering if you guys think this one is worth the 50 bucks: http://bargainbooksy.com/sell-more-books/
> 
> It's the same website only for bargains instead of freebies. I wonder if the 50 bucks will be earned back?  Anyone has experience with this?


I dunno - but would love if you do spend the money for it, for you to then report back to this thread with your results.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

ClarissaWild said:


> Hey, I was wondering if you guys think this one is worth the 50 bucks: http://bargainbooksy.com/sell-more-books/
> 
> It's the same website only for bargains instead of freebies. I wonder if the 50 bucks will be earned back?  Anyone has experience with this?


I'm using them to add fireworks to my BookBub promo on Oct. 12. It'll be hard for me to separate out which will be responsible for what results, but it seems like a good investment (especially after reading here about how well freebooksy worked) since ENT and POI listings are unpredictable.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

My Freebooksy ad came out today. It's for Will To Love that became perma-free five days ago.

Before the ad came out, its rank was around #1,700 and was falling down the ladder.

Currently, it's:
#78 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Women's Fiction
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Contemporary Fiction

also, while it's not showing on the product page, it's also ranking in the Romance Top 100 Free at:
#48 Romance
#21 Contemporary Romance

Freebooksy was the only promo for this book today. I didn't submit this on any other sites so I could attribute the vast majority of today's downloads to Freebooksy. I'm very happy with the results. Will definitely consider them again for future promos.

(Taylor, thank you so much!)


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

MirandaPCharles said:


> My Freebooksy ad came out today. It's for Will To Love that became perma-free five days ago.
> 
> Before the ad came out, its rank was around #1,700 and was falling down the ladder.
> 
> ...


An update: by the end of the 29th, the book was #58 Free overall, #1 in Women's Fiction, #4 Contemporary Fiction, #33 Romance (overall) #14 Contemporary Romance.

#1 Women's Fiction! I know it's the free list and probably a smallish category, but I've never been #1 anywhere before!


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

MirandaPCharles congrat's, hopefully in a few days you will get some good paid sales out of it.


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Michael Buckley said:


> MirandaPCharles congrat's, hopefully in a few days you will get some good paid sales out of it.


Thanks, Michael. I'm starting to see some sales for Book 2.


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

The Minder's Bond got picked up by FreeBooksy today - thank you, FreeBooksy peeps!

Started the day at #26,429 Free and #62 in Fantasy/Coming of age. Not ranked anywhere else yet.  We'll see how she goes.    I'm also listed at OHFB, so here's hoping for a good run.


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, I'm doing a banner ad with them, starting today for 1 week. Discounted my book from 4.99 to 0.99 for the first couple of days. Will see how it goes! 

ENT also just picked me up for tomorrow, so it should be a fun ride


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

Gratz on ENT, Austin!  Enjoy the ride.  

I've gotten about 600 downloads so far. Not shabby at all when my norm for an unpromoted promo is about a hundred.     I am ever so grateful for the few places like FreeBooksy and OHFB who will list short stories.  

ETA: As of 12:30 or so, I've hit #1 in Epic Fantasy and #262 in the Free store.
ETA2: best rank overall was #119 Free


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

So glad to hear that your promotions are going well 

Miranda -- #1!!! Huzzah!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Freebooksy_Taylor said:


> <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> Congrats congrats! Triple the downloads you expected is cause for doing the running man at my desk (you only think I'm joking). So glad that we were able to help you climb the top charts. Please keep me updated on how book 2 sales are looking. I'm very interested to hear how that goes.
> 
> ...


How active is your bargain booksy site? I don't run free promos, but I have a sale coming in a few weeks.


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

Alan Petersen said:


> How active is your bargain booksy site? I don't run free promos, but I have a sale coming in a few weeks.


I'm not sure what you mean by active. Happy to put your book on bargainbooksy.com for free the first time so that you can test it - results matter more than anything I can tell you 

Shoot me an email ([email protected]) with the link and promo dates and I'll make sure we get it on the site.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Freebooksy_Taylor said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by active. Happy to put your book on bargainbooksy.com for free the first time so that you can test it - results matter more than anything I can tell you
> 
> Shoot me an email ([email protected]) with the link and promo dates and I'll make sure we get it on the site.


Well that sounds pretty good to me.  I'll email you the details in a bit.

Thanks.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Alan, I got a bargainbooksy ad for both books a couple of weeks ago, with that generous introductory offer .

It's hard to come up with exact numbers sold due entirely to the ad--because I'd had a Bookbub ad the previous weekend, and was still riding the tail of that--but I can definitely say the Bargainbooksy ad led to a real boost. That is, sales were tailing off   and they jumped again quite nicely.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

ToniD said:


> Alan, I got a bargainbooksy ad for both books a couple of weeks ago, with that generous introductory offer .
> 
> It's hard to come up with exact numbers sold due entirely to the ad--because I'd had a Bookbub ad the previous weekend, and was still riding the tail of that--but I can definitely say the Bargainbooksy ad led to a real boost. That is, sales were tailing off  and they jumped again quite nicely.


Sweet! Thanks for sharing your results.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I've got a FreeBooksy running on October 4th. I'll report back here to let everyone know how it goes.  Right now it's at: 

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,029 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Fantasy > Christian Fantasy 


I keep asking them to move it into teen fiction. My series has a 15 year old heroine and it revolves around high school, but this has been a major ongoing issue with me and Amazon. Yes, *teen" is one of my keywords. I'm seriously thinking of adding it to my title line.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Oh here we go! It's 1st October and my book just appeared on the Freebooksy website http://freebooksy.com/ I am really hopeful that all your success with Freebooksy will happen for me too. Crosses finger and toes... and prayer. Yes, prayer is good!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am still riding out the long slow fall off... my book is around 2800 this AM... was always in the 4000-5000 range before freebooksy. This week is the week I get rich from all those downloads though... I am expected millions of sales! Hopefully they deliver!


----------



## KaryE (May 12, 2012)

My book came off free at about 1 am after hitting #119 in the Free store.  I've had 9 sales so far this morning but my rank hasn't caught up yet. It's still sitting there at almost 700k. No, that's not a typo. 693,865, to be precise.  As you might imagine, I'm looking forward to the update.  

I've never had a free run strong enough to produce a sales bump before, so this will be fun.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

Just booked with them for Oct. 3. Thanks for the tip! 

_Update_ - I'm pretty pleased with my promo. About 850 downloads and my ranking went from 2195 to:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #303 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store) 
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Contemporary

Not sure if it was worth $100. Probably, since I have so many books in my series I only have to capture three news readers for the ad to pay for itself. I'm pretty sure I'll add Freebooksy to my ongoing monthly campaign. They're a little more than Book Gorilla and KFD, who produce basically the same results, but I think it's worth it. Anything to get me through the months when I can't run a BB ad.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Ok, my Freebooksy promo day is over. The new email just arrived so I have had my 24hours. My permafree Hard Duty was download 498 times, and books 2 and 3 were sold at $4.99 15 and 16 times at .com. At the UK store less happened and I am thinking none can be attributed to the promo as the numbers look unchanged from a normal day. 29 free downloads of book 1, 10 sales of book 2 and only 5 of book 3.

Of course it will take a while for new readers to finish book 1 and decide yes or no to buying the others, but on these numbers (considering how many I usually sell per day) I don't think I will recoup the $100 I paid for the promo. My books are mil sci-fi and I heard from another thread that this genre seems slow right now. I have noticed that, but I have to say I am disappointed with results so far. 

I'll update you in a few days to let you know if there is an upswing in sales of book 2 and 3.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I've got a FreeBooksy running on October 4th. I'll report back here to let everyone know how it goes. Right now it's at:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #3,029 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
> ...


Have you also put YA as a keyword? I know you need one or the other. Maybe both will help. I don't have teen, so maybe YA works better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

markecooper said:


> Ok, my Freebooksy promo day is over. The new email just arrived so I have had my 24hours. My permafree Hard Duty was download 498 times, .
> 
> I'll update you in a few days to let you know if there is an upswing in sales of book 2 and 3.


You're still #1 in First Contact and Alien Invasion. I think you'll get some good visibility. That ad may pay off over the next two months or so, you never know.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Greg Strandberg said:


> You're still #1 in First Contact and Alien Invasion. I think you'll get some good visibility. That ad may pay off over the next two months or so, you never know.


You might think so a t first glance, Greg, but this book was at 4 and 3 before the promo. It hovers in the top 10 free books in those cats usually. I'm watching books 2 and 3 to really judge the successful use of freebooksy. Both are higher but not on page one of their cats.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Some of the categories are easy to get on. One star review, the review might be helping my Perma free actually. The review talks of hate, against the enemy in a war book. Probably helping. No promos only perma free with one star review. It goes up and down a little in the ratings but pretty consistent. It has been there a few weeks. I changed the keywords a bit which helped get me in Colonization and first contact. Keywords are very important.

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,013 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Colonization
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > First Contact
#11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Alien Invasion
Did we miss any relevant features for this product? Tell us what we missed. 
Would you like to give feedback on images or tell us about a lower price?


----------



## vgill (Oct 15, 2011)

Just wanted to give a shout-out to Freebooksy for featuring Green Mountain Magic, the prequel to my YA fantasy/paranormal, A Little Magic on one of their free book listings.  Also, I would never have submitted had I not seen the posts about Freebooksy on the boards, so shout out to you guys too!  I don't know what the ranking was before this started, but it made it up to #9 in the YA fantasy/paranormal ratings.  It's been 2 weeks, I've had over 1200 downloads, and 14 sales of A Little Magic and I am one happy camper.  Before that I was maybe selling 1-2 books a month if I was lucky.  When I finish my next book, I am definitely advertising with them.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I purchased the $50 BargainBooksy option. I'm never giving them my money ever again. It's a shame that there are too many of these sites who do nothing but rip off hard working authors.


----------



## Nebula (May 29, 2013)

I would totally recommend running a free book promo with Freebooksy. My book was featured on their site yesterday in the romance category ($50 option), and I went from about 1300 free ranking to _*110*_ in the free book category and *55* in the Romance category in only a few hours.

Right in the middle of the promo though, Amazon chose to pull all books published by D2D including mine, so I never got the full results, but I believe they would have been awesome.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

That's cool that other advertising options seem to be emerging besides BookBub, even if the result vary quite a bit.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

ClarissaWild said:


> Hey, I was wondering if you guys think this one is worth the 50 bucks: http://bargainbooksy.com/sell-more-books/
> 
> It's the same website only for bargains instead of freebies. I wonder if the 50 bucks will be earned back?  Anyone has experience with this?


I had an in Bargain Booksy in December and it didn't go well for me at all.

However, I used _Free_ Booksy last March and that was a good run. I would consider using that again, but not the Bargain one.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I have a $100 Freebooksy feature with the mailing list option tomorrow. Will post results!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

I've got nothing but love for freebooksy.  I did a one day free promo and got around 7500 downloads,  and then 100 actual 2.99 sales the next day. Better yet, my Facebook page has about 60 more likes and my mailing list has added around 50 new names since my promo, which ran about a week ago. Not even a week ago. So, yeah, freebooksy is amazing!  I will definitely use them again!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

VydorScope said:


> So my book was featured on Freebooksy this morning and, I was at like 5072 or something in the free kindle store...where I am usually... well I just looked and now I...
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #628 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Military
> ...


Thank you so much for letting us know! I LOVE READING THIS STUFF!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

anniejocoby said:


> I did a one day free promo and got around 7500 downloads, and then 100 actual 2.99 sales the next day.


I had a similar result with Bookblast, i.e. the free downloads were followed by greatly increased sales of the same book when it went back into paid status. This concerned me because it seemed like the extra people who were buying my book were people who had opened their email after the free promo ended and were expecting it to still be free.

Is that not the case? How else does a free promotion result in paid sales of the same book when it goes back into paid status?

After concluding this, I expected a deluge of returns from readers who had bought the book thinking it was still free.

Didn't happen.


----------



## WrittenWordMediaTeam (Oct 23, 2012)

Russell Brooks said:


> I purchased the $50 BargainBooksy option. I'm never giving them my money ever again. It's a shame that there are too many of these sites who do nothing but rip off hard working authors.


Hi Russell - I just refunded your payment from your Bargain Booksy Feature and you should see that come through later today. If our site doesn't work for you, please shoot me an email and we'll refund you. We are absolutely not in the business of ripping people off. We stand by our products. If you're unhappy with the results, we don't keep your money.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

So far not worth it for $100, but the day is only half over.

500 downloads have gotten my book to:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #422 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Dogs


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't know how it happened, I made it all the way to #48 Free in Kindle Store without any advertising or listings at all today, now I halted the thing because I don't want to give away too many after all.
I was only hoping for one or two reviews, now I stopped at 6067 downloads

In the UK I went all the way to #7 and in Germany I was #1 of all English books...

I did not expect anything to happen, really.
Well, I hope I'll get a few more nice reviews on amazon and on Goodreads.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

well, I'm giving them a shot, both as a bargain book for the illustrated Snarls book, which uploads tomorrow, and for my free select days for Fairies and Fireflies.  Since the deals are for next week, I may not have given them enough time to assess the books, and may wind up having to get different dates - but I just heard about them today, reading this thread. Since it sound like they'll refund money if not satisfied with the results, I figure I don't have anything to lose.


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

Philip Gibson said:


> I had a similar result with Bookblast, i.e. the free downloads were followed by greatly increased sales of the same book when it went back into paid status. This concerned me because it seemed like the extra people who were buying my book were people who had opened their email after the free promo ended and were expecting it to still be free.
> 
> Is that not the case? How else does a free promotion result in paid sales of the same book when it goes back into paid status?
> 
> ...


I'm actually seeing it happen in the UK right now, I had 8 sales and 5 returns after I stopped my freebie... 
The US is so far holding up! Press your thumbs plz...


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

700 downloads

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #356 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crafts, Hobbies & Home > Animal Care & Pets > Dogs
    #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Dogs

Not worth $100

More like $25


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

results for my campaign: I was delighted in my freebooksy campaign, but the bargainnbooksy campaign just totally fizzled - I only sold 6 copies, and I was really disappointed. I really wanted to get more copies of The Snarls out there, because so many reviews say "needs illustration:" and now it is, but all people see are the low stars saying that it needs illustration. *sigh*

I'll do more freebooksy features in the future, but probably won't do another bargainbooksy again.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

beccaprice said:


> results for my campaign: I was delighted in my freebooksy campaign, but the bargainnbooksy campaign just totally fizzled - I only sold 6 copies, and I was really disappointed. I really wanted to get more copies of The Snarls out there, because so many reviews say "needs illustration:" and now it is, but all people see are the low stars saying that it needs illustration. *sigh*
> 
> I'll do more freebooksy features in the future, but probably won't do another bargainbooksy again.


Have you updated the description to say "now with exciting illustrations"?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

I did Freebooksy at the end of October and got about 600 'sales.' For me that was awesome!

First, I got bumped up into the Top 10 in several categories, and I've remained steady in those 3 categories since then. When I started to slip last month (3 months later) I did a BookBlast ad. Didn't give me much on that (maybe 250 'sales') but I was flagging so felt I had to do something.

For $50 Freebooksy was totally worth it, but then you have to figure I had a low rank before that. Now it probably wouldn't do much for me. For those like I was, with a perma-free book sitting at #100,000 or higher, it's a good option.

http://www.bigskywords.com/1/post/2013/11/my-freebooksy-paid-ebook-promotion-results-hint-they-were-great.html


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

beccaprice said:


> I really wanted to get more copies of The Snarls out there, because so many reviews say "needs illustration:" and now it is, but all people see are the low stars saying that it needs illustration. *sigh*


Have you considered making the illustrated version a whole new book, under a new edition number?


----------



## JaroldWilliams (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow. Good job!


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

I signed up for a freebooksy promo on my permafree title a while back. I never heard back from them, but recent downloads and sales of the other books in the series have gone up significantly, so something is causing it.


----------



## 10105 (Feb 16, 2010)

Al Stevens said:


> I signed up for a freebooksy promo on my permafree title a while back. I never heard back from them, but recent downloads and sales of the other books in the series have gone up significantly, so something is causing it.


I forgot. I've received a bunch of reviews on the permafree book too.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I ran a Freebooksy ad yesterday and got about 500 downloads from it. I only used the option for the blog post and Facebook post, not the newsletter. 

Freebooksy does what a lot of other advertisers (even BookBub) aren't doing: they give a FB post for each book. And what really pleased me was that the Freebooksy Facebook post got 140 likes and over 30 shares, plus some fans chimed in to say they loved the book. That tells me that Freebooksy has a really engaged readership, and hasn't been trying to get "Like" spam, they've actually been cultivating Likes from people who actually READ.

Usually, my sales after a promo don't peak until a week later, but I did see decent sales last night (decent for me being about 4 sales for each in the series! But hey, tiny steps, right?)


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> Have you updated the description to say "now with exciting illustrations"?


,

Yep although not in those words. The title now has (Illustrated) in it, as well.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Have you considered making the illustrated version a whole new book, under a new edition number?


It is, but because it had the same title and author, Amazon carried over the old reviews.

and returns are killing me - I figured I needed to sell 19 copies to break even on the freebooksie ad. I sold 25 - view me elated. then this morning... 4 returns. I'm still over my break even number, but feeling less elated.

on the other hand, my createspace books are doing better this month than they usually do, so I suppose it all works out.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

and the bump didn't last very long; I'm no longer on any numbered lists. oh, well. It was exciting to watch while it happened.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

Jumping in to add my experience with Freebooksy. I opted for the Feature Plus option for my Never Leave Me Serial. My promotion ran today and so far so good. Frantic (http://www.amazon.com/Frantic-adult-romance-Never-Leave-ebook/dp/B00C00IN98/ ) was ranking in the 3k range and it's now at 236 in the Free Kindle Store. And I have already made a few sales of episodes two and three in the serial.

Holy Cow, Frantic is now ranked at 106.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Eileen said:


> Jumping in to add my experience with Freebooksy. I opted for the Feature Plus option for my Never Leave Me Serial. My promotion ran today and so far so good. Frantic (http://www.amazon.com/Frantic-adult-romance-Never-Leave-ebook/dp/B00C00IN98/ ) was ranking in the 3k range and it's now at 236 in the Free Kindle Store. And I have already made a few sales of episodes two and three in the serial.
> 
> Holy Cow, Frantic is now ranked at 106.


YAY!!! YOU GO GO GO !


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I was lucky enough to snag a free Freebooksy at Indie Recon. They featured Fallen on Sunday and over the two days that it was on the front page of Freebooksy I got over 1000 downloads and hit #3 in one category, #9 in another, and #232 overall in free books. The first book in my series (the freebie is a prequel) has a higher than normal buy rate for this time of the month.

Thanks Freebooksy!


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Freebooksy_Taylor said:


> Hi Russell - I just refunded your payment from your Bargain Booksy Feature and you should see that come through later today. If our site doesn't work for you, please shoot me an email and we'll refund you. We are absolutely not in the business of ripping people off. We stand by our products. If you're unhappy with the results, we don't keep your money.


Ok, that seriously impressed me. #bravoFreeBooksy


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

So, bummer, I just received a one-star review.   On the bright side, episode two and three are selling; but, now poor little Frantic has a 2.50 star average with only two reviews.  Writing a serial is risky, for sure. Folks may get upset that each part is too short.


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> YAY!!! YOU GO GO GO !


Thanks! Although, bummer as all heck, I just got a one-star review. Oh well, onward and upward.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm going to be kicking off a permafree run soon...does anybody know if Freebooksy takes ads for permafree books?  Or are they "specials only"/rarely-free-only, the way BookBub is with its free ads?  I couldn't find out any definitive answer in their FAQ.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

ElHawk said:


> I'm going to be kicking off a permafree run soon...does anybody know if Freebooksy takes ads for permafree books? Or are they "specials only"/rarely-free-only, the way BookBub is with its free ads? I couldn't find out any definitive answer in their FAQ.


My book was/is permafree and they took it, so I would assume yes to that.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks, Vydor!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

ElHawk said:


> Awesome! Thanks, Vydor!


Yup, they definitely take permafrees. Beautiful Illusions is permafree, and I got in, no problem. In fact, I want to run regular promotions with them, I love them so much!

Good luck EL!!!!!!!


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

So, just a quick update on my promo with Freebooksy. My promo ran yesterday: 1800 downloads so far and 20 sales of episodes one and two. Frantic is hovering at 111 in the free kindle store. Let's see what happens today.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

ElHawk said:


> I'm going to be kicking off a permafree run soon...does anybody know if Freebooksy takes ads for permafree books? Or are they "specials only"/rarely-free-only, the way BookBub is with its free ads? I couldn't find out any definitive answer in their FAQ.


Bookbub takes permafrees.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm at #189 in the Kindle store, and #3 in Epic Fantasy (1258 downloads last time I checked). Permafree, Freebooksy promo ran yesterday


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2014)

Congrats!

Fantastic numbers and you're giving me ideas!


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

This is really cool.  I'm going to ATTEMPT to do BookBub followed about a week later by Freebooksy for my newly permafree title.  We'll see if it works!


----------



## Cleo (Jan 11, 2013)

Drew Smith said:


> Never did post our results. We ran the $100 package last month. Only got a small bump in downloads and made our usual conversion rate on the rest of the series. We did make the money back for the ad, but not much beyond that. I'm not sure if we just had bad luck or if FreeBooksy isn't a great place for erotic romances. We'll probably try them again at some point, but honestly I was somewhat underwhelmed. Bummer.


Thank you for this. I was about to ask if someone could talk about sell-through.

Did you get mailing list signups?


----------



## Eileen (Sep 24, 2010)

Cleo said:


> Thank you for this. I was about to ask if someone could talk about sell-through.
> 
> Did you get mailing list signups?


My freebooksy promo ran a few days ago. Episode one of my serial was perma free.

Stats:

105 in the Free Kindle Store
Roughly 2,000 downloads
20 copies of episodes two and three sold, pretty much on the same day of the promo.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I feel it's helpful to give my experience. I did a freebooksy promo in the 3rd week of March. It went from 1,000 or so to 252 in the Kindle Free store. That was great but the bump (unlike Bookbub) barely lasted two days before it was back where it was at. For $50 I think that's a little too much.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

I did a freebooksy this past week on Wednesday. I was not impressed.

The book is a paranormal romance. I got maybe 500 downloads the first day and about 200 the next. I made it as high as #300 in the free store. The sequels are selling at the same rate as they did before the ad.

First of all, when you're filling out info for your ad, freebooksy has a box that asks, "What's the book about? Not the book's description. Be creative." So I thought they wanted something _in addition_ to the description, so I wrote some generic things about what the book was about, like the themes and stuff. Little did I know that they were going to run my generic ramblings_ instead_ of the book's description.

I don't understand why freebooksy would think that the book's description--which an author has labored over for years, fine-tuning, getting feedback, rewriting, etc--would be less preferable than something the author would make up for the website in five minutes. Be creative? Doesn't freebooksy have any idea how much creativity, thought, and planning went into crafting the description in the first place? The thought that they wouldn't used it is the most ridiculous thing I can think of.

Note to others: If you don't put your book's description in that box, freebooksy will not use it. So put your book's description there.

If freebooksy would also say something like, "Whatever you write in this form will be posted verbatim to facebook," that might help authors better fill in the boxes as well. Or maybe I'm just an idiot for not realizing that. I guess I'm too used to Bookbub, who write the description for you, you know?

Anyway, I'm sure that random, generic thematic statements did not sell my book in the slightest.

Second, I got the distinction of being the last posted to facebook that day, which meant that my post didn't go up until 9 PM EST. I'm in the first trimester of pregnancy, so I was practically asleep by then, and I imagine half of the other women with small children (i.e. women in their late twenties and early thirties, i.e. my target audience) were all in bed reading _something else_ already. Like ENT, most of the downloads on freebooksy come from facebook. Going last means that you have less time before people fall asleep to be seen. It also means that--because of Amazon ranking delays--that you hit your highest rank (and highest visibility) in the middle of the night when no one's awake.

Now, that's just luck of the draw, though. Somebody's got to go last, and it was me. Maybe it sucks, because we all paid $50, and some people got posted at more prime periods of time than others. (Maybe they could adjust the payments for the time of day? If they can track downloads--even through surveys--they could get an accurate idea of what yields what? So maybe being posted at 4 PM is worth $75, but being posted at 8 AM is only worth $35? I don't know. Maybe I'm over thinking this.) But in the end, I shouldn't get too bent out of shape about it, because I can't really be sure that the time period is a bad one. Maybe there are lots of people downloading freebies at 9 PM. *shrug*

It could also very well be that my book isn't appealing. It's definitely on the edgy side, and it's a little challenging to super religious people, so depending on freebooksy's reach, it's possibly this book wouldn't have performed well regardless.

Anyway... nothing ventured, nothing gained, right?  Besides, that's $50 I don't get taxed on, so there's always a silver lining.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

valeriec80 said:


> But in the end, I shouldn't get too bent out of shape about it,


Dunno, for $50 I think you were right to expect more than what you got. You have some good points in your post, especially regarding Facebook. If most of your sales happen in the US, Freebooksy should know that such late ads have little impact.

I think Freebooksy/Bargainbooksy has some very good features but their price is just wrong in the current market.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

I also didn't realize how the ads were structured, and I thought it would be a supplement to the blurb, not a replacement.  My blabbering was at least moderately intriguing, though, because I got a fair number of downloads.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

I think you have a right to question the ad time for sure - I'm maybe only lightly reading, but if your ad got sent out at 9pm for the day it was supposed to be sent out, then they have a lot of answering. LUCK OF THE DRAW YOU PAID FOR THAT AD!!!!!!!

I think that if you paid fifty bucks for your ad to go out on such a date  it should AT LEAST be out by midday. AND if other ads are rolling in before yours then of course BEFORE MIDDAY. Anything else is just shamelessly taking advantage of you.

I have done freebooksy. I ran my controversial, everyone hates it, horror novel The Park, and got about 700 - 1000 downloads in October for it. And that was it's second run. Freebooksy did it for free back in February 2013 (which had slightly better but similar results). Horror is a crappola genre and nobody likes my book. I would be DISGUSTED with those types of downloads for paranormal romance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

Email Freebooksy about your complaints. I don't know if they'll do anything but I've heard of them giving people refunds before when they were dissatisfied. Besides they should know their instructions about not putting in your book description aren't clear. I always thought that was weird, anyway - we should be allowed to just put in our blurb. I definitely think you should complain, in particular about the timing of the Facebook post.

ETA: I was pleased with my recent Freebooksy run, so I'm not saying I think their service is bad, but in your case things didn't go too well.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

I lurv Freebooksy. I ran Broken for one day free, and got 7,000 downloads in that one day, and 100 paid sales the day after. And I ran Beautiful Illusions, my permafree, way back on February 11. It got around 7,000 downloads over the course of about four days, and then had around 300 downloads a day for about the next month, according to my little sales chart thingy. Before the ad, it was experiencing less than 100 downloads a day. It's still in the top 100 of its subcat. 

That said, I also got a kind of an odd result on Broken, which is my one title in KDP Select (soon to not be in KDP Select. Yay!). I ran Broken again for free, this time for four days, on March 12. I was launching Saving Scotty, Broken's sequel, so I bought ads everywhere I could think of. Freebooksy, Book Gorilla, Booksends, Riffle, and another one, authoradnetwork, that cost me $100, and it sent it out to places like Awesome Gang and places like that. I had a bunch of smaller ads as well, including BookBasset, and I even took the time to submit it to all the places that you were supposed to submit on the day that your book was free. In all, I spent $650 on ads for those free days, and I think that I hit 13 different paid sites and around 5 free ones, including EbookSoda. 

And...I was underwhelmed. I only got 6500 downloads the first day, and around 10,000 for the entire four day run. Which sounds ok, except that I got 7000 downloads with just Freebooksy on that one day back in January. I'm not upset - it paid off in the end, because Saving Scotty did well last month, as it sold over 700 copies last month, verses only 187 this month - but I was a little bit disappointed, because I did expect more. Which makes me think that perhaps running the same title with Freebooksy twice within a short period of time might not be the greatest idea. 

That said, I'm going back to the Freebooksy well on May 11, for Broken. It should be permafree by then, as I'm taking it out of Select on the 29th (crossing my fingers), and there's a BookBub ad for Beautiful Illusions running on that same day. Plus, the third book in the Broken series will be out on that day as well. Hoping for synergy! 

PS - I have always run the $100 ad with Freebooksy, in case you were wondering.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Annie Jocoby,

Thank you for clarifying that you ran the $100 option. I think an advertiser told me that books do best if you wait at least 90 days between promotions on a given site. I think this might be true. At least for the paid/guaranteed places I try to only hit them up every 90 days or so. 

Free sites that aren't guaranteed: ENT, Ereaderperks, OneHundredFreeBooks, and Pixel of Ink I hit every month because statistically speaking I'm more likely to succeed if I do.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

valeriec80 said:


> First of all, when you're filling out info for your ad, freebooksy has a box that asks, "What's the book about? Not the book's description. Be creative." So I thought they wanted something _in addition_ to the description, so I wrote some generic things about what the book was about, like the themes and stuff. Little did I know that they were going to run my generic ramblings_ instead_ of the book's description.
> 
> I don't understand why freebooksy would think that the book's description--which an author has labored over for years, fine-tuning, getting feedback, rewriting, etc--would be less preferable than something the author would make up for the website in five minutes. Be creative? Doesn't freebooksy have any idea how much creativity, thought, and planning went into crafting the description in the first place? The thought that they wouldn't used it is the most ridiculous thing I can think of.
> 
> Note to others: If you don't put your book's description in that box, freebooksy will not use it. So put your book's description there.


Such a good point.

I think Freebooksy monitors these threads, so there may be a chance they could reconsider the requirement to re-write the book description. I'm very happy with how Freebooksy performed for me, but that requirement annoyed me since I don't think I can improve on my original book description. Like you, I just wrote a fairly rapid off the cuff description, unlike my "official" description which I have carefully crafted and refined over time.

Interesting that you suggest ignoring the requirement and just putting our original book descriptions in that box. Would they take exception to that?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

valeriec80 said:


> ...I'm in the first trimester of pregnancy...


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Cherise Kelley said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!


Thanks!!


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!


Yeah, I forgot to mention that in my blathering! Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

Cherise Kelley said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!


I forgot to mention it too! Congrats!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Uh oh, now I've taken over the freebooksy thread. Oops. I'll make an announcement thread instead...

Here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,184505.0.html


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I did the $100 freebooksy promo and was underwhelmed. I think my expectations were too high, but for $100 I don't think 3k downloads is that great, as I was getting more than that with no promo in the days leading up to the ad, except for the day before, when I had about 800 downloads. I did the ad on the last day of my 3 week free run, and was at 33 or 34 in the free store, and was hoping for a bump into the top 10, to go out of the promo on a high note that would help with whatever free runs do at Amazon.   I moved up about 5 spots, to 28.  I would try freebooksy again, but do the $50 promo and do it at the beginning, not at the end of a free run.

Aside from BookBub, which was amazing....I also had very good and unexpected results from ereadercafe. They picked me up the first day I went free, a week before my BB ad, and I got up to #9 in the store that day, and 7500 downloads on Amazon.....I had no other promo going, so must have been from ereadercafe.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 11, 2013)

The summer slump hit me in mid-April, so out of desperation, I bought the $100 ad on May 1st. It was my first ad of any kind, and it was a definite success. I'd wanted to wait a month before reporting, to see the long tail, but one of my newer series went permafree yesterday and I'll be releasing another installment in a few days, so those would be confounding factors in further tracking. And anyway, sales on the sequels are inching back toward normal the last few days.

Details: I submitted the first in a trilogy that doesn't sell well on Amazon (Careless, currently in my siggy). It's bisexual menage, the freebie was moving about 25 titles a day beforehand (with sequels selling a few copies a day), the rank was 5k+, the cover is mediocre, the reviews were quite split, leaving me with a 3.0 average, which many consider quite deplorable for erotica/romance. And the sequels are 2.99 each for short novellas. Not an easy test case for Freebooksy.

On Amazon, I got about 3k downloads in the first day and reached #83 in the store and #1 in my subcats (I was already charting there). I've had another 1,500 downloads since then. The majority of downloads have been in the US store.

On to the important stuff: sales.

Amazon: the sequels paid for the ad the day it ran and continued to sell nicely for about a week. Refunds at an acceptable 3.4%. 
B&N--the sequels spent several days acting like they did back when I released them (the series was from last year). Unexpected and quite nice
Kobo--didn't seem to move any more freebies than usual
Google--my stuff is all new there, so I have no idea if I got a boost or it's normal sales

I also got some enthusiastic new reviews. And mailing list signups jumped the first few days but have continued at a steady pace (though it's hard to attribute all of that to the ad when I've been vocal about releasing new books at 99 cents for my mailing list buddies).

*TLNR version*: In all, I'm extremely satisfied, well worth the $100 for my genre, and I plan to use Freebooksy again, soon, with a more mainstream title.

I feel weird posting so many details, but this is the kind of stuff I wanted when I was considering Freebooksy. Hope it helps someone.
_
**Edited to clarify that by returns I meant refunds, not sell-thru rate**_


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

x


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Cleo said:


> The summer slump hit me in mid-April, so out of desperation, I bought the $100 ad on May 1st. It was my first ad of any kind, and it was a definite success. I'd wanted to wait a month before reporting, to see the long tail, but one of my newer series went permafree yesterday and I'll be releasing another installment in a few days, so those would be confounding factors in further tracking. And anyway, sales on the sequels are inching back toward normal the last few days.
> 
> Details: I submitted the first in a trilogy that doesn't sell well on Amazon (Careless, currently in my siggy). It's bisexual menage, the freebie was moving about 25 titles a day beforehand (with sequels selling a few copies a day), the rank was 5k+, the cover is mediocre, the reviews were quite split, leaving me with a 3.0 average, which many consider quite deplorable for erotica/romance. And the sequels are 2.99 each for short novellas. Not an easy test case for Freebooksy.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Cleo! Those details are very helpful! I always had amazing luck with Freebooksy myself. Running another one on the 20th of this month, so might report back!


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I ran a Freebooksy ad yesterday in conjunction with a bkights fiverr ad. I was very pleased with the results. Yesterday I got 2867 downloads and about 65 sales of books two and three in the serial. I went from roughly 2500 to up to around 50 in the free store. I hit number one in all my subcategories. Today, I've had 767 downloads and I'm holding at 78 in the free store right  now. Two new reviews showed up today and yesterday, both good. Yay! Paid sales have slowed a bit but the ranks seem to be holding pretty well. I'm still a little stunned because my books have never seen ranks like this. I did pay for the bigger Freebooksy package and bkights upgraded me. Freebooksy sent me an email saying I was a featured author. I wasn't sure what that meant, but I'll take it. At this point, I'm kind of trying to keep my cool. I made a stupid mistake of leaving the links to the subsequent books out of  my book and I've already had a review (a good one) saying she was anxiously awaiting the next book. So, I feel kinda dumb about that. I still haven't uploaded the new file, which I probably should have done asap. I just didn't want to put my book in publishing mode while a promo was running. But, yeah.  This whole experience has been exhausting because I've never done a promo before and my books have never preformed this well before. I'd really like to get used to it!!!!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I did a Freebooksy ad on 4/18, as a last push before I brought my book back to paid. I had just over 3k downloads and did the more expensive package. This was my first time using Freebooksy. I didn't realize until just now as I went back through my daily sales and used the new graph feature in the dashboard, but I had a big spike that day, an additional 60+ books sold at full price, which more than paid for the ad.

Will definitely use again!


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

What's the difference between the $50 promotion and the $100 promotion?

I have a $50 promotion starting next week.


----------

